# Daisy ribbed tank?



## Wearitink (Oct 14, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can find a Daisy or Gold colored 2x1 ribbed tank??? Please help!!!


----------



## cMTease (May 2, 2013)

The place you need to look is Gildan.com they have both daisy and gold and I believe it is a 2x1 ribbed. I know for sure that NextLevel has all their tanks in a 2x1 ribbed but I don't know if they have the colors you're looking for.

Hope this helps.


----------

